# BEGINNER - Where do I start?



## gazatteer (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi

I have a new hobby, model steam engines, for the past couple of weeks. How long this hobby will last? I have no idea.
I am a 110% beginner. I am a software developer and I have no idea about mechanical engineering/cad.

I have done some research on the net and watched a lot of youtube videos but I still don't know where to start.

There are so many model steam engine plans. They all seem very complicated though the concept of steam engine is simple.

The lathes cost a lot of money £400+, on ebay, for just to build a model steam engine. There are lathes that are over 50 year old (phew), like Myford ML7 (correct me if I'm wrong), and is still selling for over £600. I can't spend that amount of money on a lathe, I'm getting made redundant in couple of months time from work.

I have another problem too. I don't have a room for a lathe at home.

Should I buy Autodesk Inventor? but then again, why if the design are available on the net?

So where do I go from here? (See how lost I am. I think it's information overload or none at all) n ???

Thanks


----------



## Loose nut (Dec 20, 2010)

Start out small, simple projects, see if you like the hobby and if so go bigger when you can. Tools including a lathe or mill are life time investments, you can't justify them for just building a small model engine. You have to look at it as a necessary evil for this type of hobby. 

If you where into boating it would cost a lot more to buy even a small boat and you couldn't justify the cost for weekend sailing, but people do. It a necessary evil if you want to go boating.

Or golfing.

Or flying 

Or any of a hundred more expensive hobbies.

As for buying Autodesk Inventor (great program) unless you are getting a great deal on it Wink, Wink, Nod, Nod, the cost of that program would equip a shop with first rate equipment. You may like to design things with a cad program, I do but experience has shown me that machining what you draw isn't always possible, at least not easily. Stick to designs that you can find for free to start. There are plenty of those around.


----------



## Babba (Dec 21, 2010)

The way I started . . . 

I bought a part to modify my motorbike for £60, very usefull & a worthwhile mod to the original. It was basically a £2 lump of ally CNC'd to shape, drill a few holes & et voila'. Everyone I knew with the same bike wanted one . . . there was a profitable market which the original supplier couldn't feed.

In 5yrs I have spent more than £10k on tools, £3.5k on software & 1000's of hours learning & perfecting how to make them (& lots of similar items) myself. When I started out I knew very little beyond the very basics, now I can confidently draw in 3D CAD, convert that thru CAM & even manually type up a CNC program. Throw the billet stock in a vice & select the correct tools to machine the part, finish the part, then sell the part.

I set myself a goal & achieved it. The fact that my goal posts are constantly moving further away from me, constantly requiring more £££'s input & constantly requiring more hours of discovery & learning is largely irrelevant, the first time I held a perfect part in my hand that I'd made myself was almost better than sex. The first time I came across an unknown bike with one fitted out on the road was almost like attending my childs graduation.

No one particular person held my hand, started me off & steered me through the last 5yrs, lots of people did, realworld physical people who were happy to chat over a pint & lots of internet people on sites like this who don't necessarily have to answer a question, just post up their experiences & their solutions (I thank you all).

You will come across lots of people who can't help you but you will rarely come across someone who won't help you.

I'll help to start you off. You're not going to be able to make much at all without access to a lathe &/or mill. If it's a total impossibility to own your own then pop along to your local further education college & have a chat with an instructor/lecturer (IME don't waste your time with the admin bods). You can learn the basics, make things & play with some fantastic equipment all at the same time.

If it is possible to own your own, you can still make something worthwhile on even the tiniest desktop machinery.

It's a steep learning curve & don't talk to me about information overload. You have to start somewhere but untill you do you're going nowhere.


----------



## chbeyer (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi,

if you are not willing to spend half a fortune for tools and don't have the space to host even a miniature workshop you will probably be best off with a pretooled kit. If you were in germany I would recommend a kit from regner like this one: 

http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/echtdampf/images/bausatz_expl_primus.jpg

You will surely find something similar in the states. You can build almost every kind of steamengine/loco mounting a kit like this on your kitchen desk where you simply put things aside if you need the space for something else. The engines are equally nice and the process of building the engine takes quite some time and will be nearly as fullfilling as machining the parts from scratch. If you find out that live steam is really the new meaning in your life you will sure enough buy a small lathe (like a sherline) and more equipment later on  

cheers
christoph


----------



## Omnimill (Dec 21, 2010)

Not an easy question to answer! I guess there are almost as many different paths to were they (we) are right now as there are members on this forum. I think many of us start with buying some simple tools to enable us to get a particular job done, and if that first job works out well be buy more tools to get more jobs done! I bought my first milling machine to enable me to make something for another hobby - so one hobby supports another. I'm sure it is the same for many others on here. Then there are those that have turned "work" skills into a hobby and the list goes on.

Where you start on this path depends on how much you want to do it and how much disposable income you have! As far as larger machines go I wouldn't mind betting that over 90 percent of folks on here started with a bench drill.

Good luck.

Vic.


----------



## robwilk (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome Gazatteer .

If you are just wanting to have a go without the outlay of money if you put in tin can stirling engine plans in google you get loads of links to free plans. These engines can be built with things you probably have around the house or shed and need little tools to build them maybe if you get one of these running it will help you decide weather to invest or not .
But be warned there is nothing like your first engine springing into life and it it highly addictive. ;D
Good luck and keep us informed of your progress

Rob.......

PS where abouts do you live .


----------



## gazatteer (Dec 21, 2010)

Seriously, I did not expect this much advice. Thank you all, very useful information.

There is no doubt that this is one of the most expensive hobbies. I have been looking on ebay and small parts for a lathe cost £30+. There are lathes that cost thousands but I suppose they for companies than individuals.

I do love model trains (owner of 2 model trains  ) so eventually building something like that would be ideal, even though it is way far away, my own model steam engine train. I don't think I will ever spend £10k. 

College...I was lecturer for about 6 years at a college and believe it or not I was based in the Engineering department, teaching computing subjects. I have contacted one of my colleagues but he has not replied. I feel shy to ask him or other teachers for help  but I will try contacting him and others again. I have recently applied to go back into teaching, same college. Wish me luck 

Thanks again


----------



## gazatteer (Dec 21, 2010)

There is no doubt that my budget is extremely tight and I want to keep everything to a minimum.

 Building a tin engine from household stuff is a very good idea but I think I like making chunky fly wheel, the crankshaft, the piston, etc. I don't know how to put it, I just want to get my hands dirty, like they say.

@robwilk, I'm based in Yorkshire, England.


----------



## Ken I (Dec 21, 2010)

Ask around - is there a local steam or machininists club.

We have one locally with lathes, mills etc available to subscription members.

Plenty of advice and demos as well.

Ken


----------



## Babba (Dec 22, 2010)

gazatteer  said:
			
		

> There is no doubt that my budget is extremely tight and I want to keep everything to a minimum.
> 
> @robwilk, I'm based in Yorkshire, England.




<Snort> I'm pretty sure that went 'whoosh' over the heads of the rest of the world ;D

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culture_of_Yorkshire


----------



## steamer (Dec 22, 2010)

Gazatterr,

I think Ken I's post is your best bet.  It would let you "test the waters" before you start spending money.

Additionally, check out the Mini lathes. Their not bad....

But I would confirm your position " with yourself" on the hobby before you spend any real money.

I may be you just need to get a mechanical "fix" is you will , and a club may provide that......That part is up to you, but glad you came and asked the question...you never know till you ask 

Dave


----------



## gazatteer (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks lads

Babba, wiki! I wonder if the York in Yorkshire is orginiates from cricket delivery, yorker.  Definitely not. Love cricket and now steam engines.

I have found this 
http://www.bradfordmes.co.uk/

Bradford's very own model engineering society. Will contact them for membership.

I have mainly been looking at mini lathes Clarke CL500M and Myford ML7, both of these kinds are going for £500+.



Thanks


----------



## Babba (Dec 22, 2010)

I needed a bigger lathe but an ML7 is what I'd go for if my use was limited to a hobby.

They are much sought after & even the knackered one's are bought by those savvy enough to restore them & sell on for parts or profit.

The best one's tend to come available 'cos grandads passed away !

If you could find the money & learn how to keep one in top condition then I'm sure that if/when it comes time to sell then you'll get that money back & maybe even more.


----------



## Ken I (Dec 22, 2010)

There you go then - 32 quid for an annual subscription is a lot less than any machinery purchase just to find out if you like the hobby.

Check out if they have machine facilities and what is the availability / cost / rules etc. - you often have to provide your own cutters for obvious reasons.

An old established club like that is bound to be well equiped with donations from old members.

The Myford is excellent for this kind of work - learn how to "drive" one first - also things to look out for when purchasing 2nd hand etc.

Have fun.

Regards,
      Ken


----------



## gazatteer (Dec 22, 2010)

The ML7 are about 50 years old (I read somewhere) and still selling for over £500. I thought used (old) equipment is cheap but I suppose not when it comes to lathes.

It's sad but yes most of the lathes are being sold because of inheritance/bereavement.

*First step for a beginner.*
Raise money - Sell old/unused equipment to raise money to buy a lathe and fully fund the build of your first model steam engine.

I think I should treat the first step as a unbreakable rule. There are too many benefits to raising the money instead of paying it from monthly wage.

Will this rule be broken? Will have to wait and see.

Thanks


----------



## Loose nut (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't know what new Super 7's sell for over there but around here they can go for over $12000.00 ( that's not a typo) so 500 #'s would be cheap.


----------



## Babba (Dec 22, 2010)

gazatteer  said:
			
		

> The ML7 are about 50 years old (I read somewhere) and still selling for over £500. I thought used (old) equipment is cheap but I suppose not when it comes to lathes.



I don't like to use words such as cheap or expensive, I prefer to use words like value for money or affordable.



> It's sad but yes most of the lathes are being sold because of inheritance/bereavement.



Sad but true, I bought a few items from a chap selling his dads lifetime collection on eBay, a dealer had offerred him £500 for the whole workshop, he was up to £7k when I picked up my new polishing mop with quite a bit more still to go, after 2yrs use it's in just as good condition & probably doing more work than it's ever done in its 20+yrs history.



> *First step for a beginner.*
> Raise money - Sell old/unused equipment to raise money to buy a lathe and fully fund the build of your first model steam engine.
> 
> I think I should treat the first step as a unbreakable rule. There are too many benefits to raising the money instead of paying it from monthly wage.
> ...



I knew I had to have a lathe & CNC mill for my project so the decision of whever or not to buy one was already made for me. Knowing nothing, zero, diddly squat about 'em took me 6+ weeks of solid research to put right. I still took a man 'who knows' with me whenever I viewed anything 2nd hand.

If you're going to buy one then IMO go for an ML7, but first consider that against a new Chinese of similar price. What swings it for me is the potential resale value of the ML7 over anything Chinese.

I paid £1500 for a new Chinese clone of a Harrison M250 against the £2000 we'd seen for a good 2nd hand M250 (& that was cheap). Today my lathe is worth £500 on a good day, if only I'd bought that M250.


----------



## SeanG (Dec 23, 2010)

As you are short on funds and space a Myford ML10 is smaller and cheaper than an ML7 - the disadvantage being the size of work it can handle by comparison. I've got one and I'm very pleased with it. Plenty big enough to make a model engine on - not that I've got that far myself yet scratch.gif


----------



## gazatteer (Dec 23, 2010)

I saw super 7's going for over £2k on ebay in England. I'm not really sure what the difference is between the £2k and £500 ML7 lathe other than the price.

I have not considered Chinese lathe, not because of it's drop in value ;D over the year but rather the availbility in England. Lathes are so heavy and shipping costs would be more than the actual price of the lathe.

I may have asked this question before but I am still trying to understand from your comments what you make with your lathes. Is it only the model steam engines? Or is mechanical engineering your profession?

Thanks


----------



## gazatteer (Dec 23, 2010)

I have been ebaying for few weeks now. Have a look at the following link lathe. I know somehow (ok mainly from price) that ML7 is a lot better than the following lathe but would this make a better first choice? Is it 7x10? The owner doesn't know. There are other similar type lathes on ebay as well. Is this similar to Clark CL500 without the drilling bit on top?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170581255161&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

Thanks

p.s. after a long time searching for a lathe on ebay I have found that most lathe sellers are based down south cost of England. Not many sellers up north


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 23, 2010)

That little Emco would be an excellent choice if you can buy it at a decent price.
It would be a nicer lathe than the typical Asian minilathe.
This one even has the milling attachment and table, which is essential for most model engines.
I'd try to buy this one. In fact, if it were in the states I might be bidding on it.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 23, 2010)

First of all welcome to the forum
2nd I posted this thread to answer that very question. http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=9413.0
Lot of info to read and digest. 
The way I started was buying a 7X10 lathe I started making pen pencil sets on it. Later when money was available I got a band saw and belt sand and eventual a Mini mill. I knew from the beginning I wanted to build engines. I did have the luxury of being trained as a machinist by Uncle Sam. 
If your living space and shop space need to coexist then build a box for the lathe when you get one and on for the mill then close the box and set aside when not in use. 
Tin 
Ps the PP Sets were sold and given as gifts the PP sets paid for my initial equipment.


----------



## Babba (Dec 24, 2010)

gazatteer  said:
			
		

> I have been ebaying for few weeks now. Have a look at the following link lathe. I know somehow (ok mainly from price) that ML7 is a lot better than the following lathe but would this make a better first choice? Is it 7x10? The owner doesn't know. There are other similar type lathes on ebay as well. Is this similar to Clark CL500 without the drilling bit on top?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170581255161&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> 
> ...



If you need referance info on a lathe you might be interested in then this site is awesome :

http://www.lathes.co.uk/emco/page3.html

This Unimat 3 is the smallest you'd want to go, as part of your 'discovery' process you need to ID what sort of stuff you could make on one. Google it, there's millions out there with lots of sites by owners making things . . . . 

As for buying this particular one, my only alarm bell is the owner (allegedly) doesn't know what I'd consider basic info about it yet he knows it's in good condition !

Worst case scenarion is you travel all the way to Suffolk to pick it up & physically it looks nice but it's been so badly abused that it wouldn't cut butter.

Don't worry, personally I'd take the risk.

Emco's are sold in the UK by Pro Machine Tools Ltd (http://www.emcomachinetools.co.uk) & the Unimat 3's nearest successor appears to be the Unimat 4. This sells for £350 + P&P for the very basic machine, add at least another £100 for a starter selection of tooling.

I'd risk £250ish on buying this one (if I was in the market) & it would be interesting to see what it goes for. It's got 6 people bidding on it & it may go for silly money.


----------



## Babba (Dec 24, 2010)

You might be able to pick this up for £50.

http://tinyurl.com/37rmou6

*IF* & it's a *BIG* *IF* it's economically salvageable then it might get you started & be a usefull learning experience.


----------



## gazatteer (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks, a lot of useful information, priceless.

So I admit, I don't know what is meant by 7x10, 7x12....I did say I was a beginner with nil knowledge/experience. Is the Emco (sold for £275) 7x10 (link in previous post) for future reference?

This does look good and the seller is based locally. The question is, is it salvageable? Would a beginner like me be able to salvage it?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Thanks again for the information. I will go through the links and read them, there's a lot of info there. 

Thanks


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 24, 2010)

> So I admit, I don't know what is meant by 7x10, 7x12...


Sorry man sometimes get in the slang mode and forget it is not English. 
7 x or 7 x 10,12,14,16 is a slang term for a Seig (Chinese made Mini lathe. a common import in most parts of the world. 
the 7 is the theoretical max size in diameter if the material that can be machined. this is over the bed measurement. 
the 10, 12 ,14... is the max distance between centers or the longest piece that can be turned across centers. 
IIRC the 7x lathe is also called a C-2 by the manufacturer. 

Now to confuse you more the first number in the uK is usually a distance from the bed to the center. so a 7" lathe in the US is a 
3 1/2 " in the UK. 
N0 stupid questions here. hope this helps. 
Tin


----------



## gazatteer (Dec 24, 2010)

:  wot?

Tin, I had to read your post few times to understand the numbers. I hope the difficult bit is now out of the way. 

It's confusing alright. 3 1/2" radius would give 7" diameter round bar, which seems to be a good size for a wheel for a model steam engine. All the other round objects will be smaller. I think most of the model steam engine's longest objects (rods) are less than 5" according to few plans that I have downloaded from the net.

Therefore, 7x10 lathe seems are reasonable size lathe for a beginner especially when pocket is not heavy.


----------



## steamer (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi Gazatter,

Go with the biggest lathe your budget will stand....It's easier to do small work on a big lathe than big work on a little lathe.....a very technical description huh?


Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a 7 x10 that is what was available ten years ago 10" is not a lot when you add a drill chuck and a drill bit or reamer. the 12 or 14 are better IIRC some places are even selling a 16" version . 
Tin


----------



## gazatteer (Dec 25, 2010)

I have started to sell bits and bats on ebay. Hopefully, I will get enough money to buy Myford ML7. I'm not sure whether ML7s are 10, 12 or 14 but they look big and seem very popular on ebay.

I think it's difficult to manage budget in this field. I may be able to afford ML7 (just about after eBay sales, I think) but I still don't know what other tools I will require and what their cost will be.

There are a few lathes on ebay that need salvaging. Therefore, they may be going cheap but I am not sure whether salvaging is for a beginner and I think it's a diversion from my original objective, which is to build a steam engine.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250746527104&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140493869012&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250745724534&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110627609425&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Some of the above are local therefore I will save on delivery. For this reason only I am considering them even though salvaging will be time consuming.

What do you think?


----------



## chbeyer (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi,

go for the ML7 the other ones are more or less wrecked and need a lot of investment in form of money and experienced workmanship to get them back into working condition. As a beginner in metal working you will have enough doubts and problems operating the thing even when it is in 'normal' conditions. Be aware you will most likely spend the same amount of money on tools as you for the machine itself. And you are still missing a mill or a mill attachment you can get a nice z-axis though for not to much money for the ml7 ...

cheers
christoph


----------



## gazatteer (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you very much.

I think time has come to buy a Lathe. I have been looking at the following lathes on eBay:

Myford Super 7 http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330512247186&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Myford ML7 http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190484117579&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Myford ML7 http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300508847806&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Myford ML7 http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150540751813&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Boxford Lathe http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270685215853&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Could somebody give me advise has to which one of them is better for a beginner? Do you see any damage from the photos?

Thanks


----------



## gazatteer (Dec 29, 2010)

I appreciate all the assistance I am getting. I know I may be asking repeating/stupid questions but believe me the answer are valuable.

The attached photos are of Myford, being sold privately. The owner has reduced the price me for and will sell it to me for *&#163;200*. A lot less compared to eBay prices. The seller thinks it's a ML7 model but is not sure and it's not written on the lathe. It looks at similar to Myford ML7 to me. Could somebody please verify that this is Myford ML7? 

This lathe has couple of problems. The handle on the toolpost has snapped off and the tensioning bar on headstock will need replacing. Are these big jobs and will they cost a lot of money? According to the seller they are small jobs.

Is this lathe for me, have I found the right lathe for myself? 
OR should I stay away from this lathe because of tensionsing bar and snapped handle?

Thank you


----------



## gazatteer (Dec 29, 2010)

This is another private sale.
Myford ML7 

It includes 3 self centring and 4 jaw independent chucks plus faceplate. Comes with T slotted cross slide, a boxed extended T slotted cross slide, boxed swivelling vertical milling slide, boxed milling vice, tailstock full and half centres and set of change wheels plus tooling

This is being Myfold ML7 is being sold for *£500*.

What do you think? Is it worth it (for me, beginner)?

Thanks


----------



## steamer (Dec 29, 2010)

It looks promising.  I would bring someone who knows something about used lathes with you to inspect it prior.

Do NOT skimp on the inspection.

Dave


----------



## gazatteer (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks

I only know one person who knows about lathes and unfortunately he will not travel. These lathes are located over 200 miles away from my location. Some are over 400 miles away.

Steamer, which lathe looks promising?

Thanks


----------



## Babba (Dec 29, 2010)

What you are looking at Gazatteer, are nowt more than pictures ont' t'internet.

Before you committ yourself to parting your hard earned on these particular pictures, I hasten to add that I too have lots of pictures of knackered & semi knackered lathes that I hope you would consider purchasing for sums not dissimilar to these.

Think of it as buying your first used car, trust me that there are far more sharks with much bigger jaws in the used lathe trade than there will ever be in the 4 wheel'd world.

Find someone who knows, tempt him with beer. Lead him into those places where people who don't know should NEVER go. He will guide you, lead you by the horns, to the very machine that has your name written deep within its castings.

Somewhere out there is a 2nd hand machine that will suit you, you have zero chance of coming across it unless you put some very serious effort into learning what to look for when buying it. Bypass all that serious effort & find yourself a man who's already been there, failing that, buy new.


----------



## steamer (Dec 29, 2010)

Gazatteer,

The second one looks somewhat promising, but pictures can be very deceptive, so I am very reticent to give a recommendation on anything!

Like I stated and Babba has also pointed out, I would bribe a knowledgeable individual to come with you.

Additionally, you need to be patient, and be willing to walk away from your "dream machine".....
if it is not what you want.

I would also look/inquire with your nearest model engineering group.

I would also ask HERE as there are something like 5000 members!

The Model Engineering forum would also be a good place to stop and check out.

I would not buy a clapped out Myford because it's a Myford.  A good machinist can work around the short comings of a worn out lathe, but I dare say it's not fair to have a novice work like that.  Make sure what ever lathe you get is in good shape. You will have enough of a project learning how to use and take care of a good one, never mind a worn one.

Check the centers sockets for scores from the centers being spun.

Check for wear on the bed near the chuck.  This is very common.

Look for signs of the cross slide being run into the chuck....that happens a lot....though not generally fatal, it may give an indication of how well the lathe was taken care of. ( kind of like looking at a used car and all four fenders are stove in....goes down the road good....but what else is wrong?)

Dings and dents in the ways or any where else

Mollyhocked wiring or "improvements"..... :

Most importantly, go with someone for the first 1 or 2 lathes you look at and have them teach you what to look for.  Then you will know how to fish..... ;D

Dave


----------



## coopertje (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi,

I am not sure what kind of project you have in mind, but maybe its wise to go for a new machine. They are not so expensive, Chinese made, not perfect but not bad also. Big advantage would be that you have a trusted starting point. As other people stated Its very easy to find rubbish, but harder to find a good used machine. 

After some time of use you know more about the ins and outs of a lathe. Makes looking for a good used one a lot more easy. I followed this way and I am glad I did. 

Good luck with your search and try to be patient, good work takes time!

Regards Jeroen


----------



## gazatteer (Dec 29, 2010)

I understand what your saying but by the time I have found somebody it may be too late. I may lose interest by then.

No doubt that I was expecting you guys to give me advice/views on which is the better lathe. I would have purchased the lathe too (cheap or expensive) but instead I have advice that I did not expect. Though, your answer is not what I wanted to read/hear it is valid and right answer too. OK I admit it, it is the better answer and I thank you for it.

To be true, I feel I should go and buy the £200 lathe but then I think this field is unknow to me and the people who know the field are advicing me not to. :-\

Why am I persisting with buying a lathe, urgently or without advice? I don't know. I suppose I want start building something straightaway. I suppose this is the ill fever of a new hobby, one would like to start it straight away, without much thinking or advice. Then after few months, the interest is all gone.

Here is another stupid question. I'll by a car that starts, drives, no unexpected noises, no visible dents/damage and the engine is clean and dry. When buying a lathe surely you look for similar problems? Surely with a lathe you only look for visible damage, unexpected noise and whether the motor is running or not?

I think from above it feels as if I am still trying to get you guys on my side so that you can say go ahead and buy one of the lathes. :-X Am I lost or what?


----------



## gazatteer (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks lads, I appreciate all the help.

Dave, the checks you mentioned - they are jargon to me.

You guys are right that I should not rush into it. My dream may turn out to be a nightmare.

I think I should only consider the new models of 7x10, 7x12 and 7x14. Should be able to find one of these for about £350. 



Thanks again


----------



## gazatteer (Dec 29, 2010)

Am really, really sorry to put another lathe link up but this is different. It's Chinese, 7x14, brand new for £380 on eBay. What do you think?

http://www.mini-lathe.com/Mini_lathe/Reviews/Big_dog/bigdog2.htm

Thanks


----------



## steamer (Dec 29, 2010)

Gazatteer,

Good, your listening anyway ;D....I think you could do worse than a 7x14. There are many out there and a lot of online forums and groups dedicated to them.  Lots of people who have already gone down the road your on, and can give advice, not only on machining, but machining with THAT lathe.  I also think you could get most of what you paid for it back if you sell it.

With it you will also get an education.  An Education that will require work and patience. YOU supply that, no one else can.

If you look at the work of gbritnel and jason and many others on this board, you see sustained effort, not only in making parts, but more importantly, in learning HOW to make parts.

With any new lathe, there will be some expense in tools and accessories for it.  Don't begrudge them.  They are part of the education.

This is a journey, not a destination.  This is a grown up concept, and I can promise you it takes work and effort.  

Welcome aboard and best of luck to you on making chips and cool stuff.  We here at HMEM will be glad to guide you if we can.  The limit of this "passion" is up to you.

Warm Regards,

Dave


PS....by the way, I started out with a dunlop AA109 with no graduations on the dial, no quick change and a 3" 3 jaw chuck that was clapped out and near useless.  I paid an outrageous amount of money for it to boot :big:.  I built a vertical steam engine with it, and I still have it. Back 25 years ago, I had no internet or clubs of any kind. If you go with the 7x14, stick with this forum, and put the effort in, you will be off to a WAAAAAAAAY better start than I was.  Eat the elephant one bite at a time... ;D


----------



## steamer (Dec 29, 2010)

Sent you a PM regarding a good book....read up. ;D

Dave


----------



## gazatteer (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you Dave, this is very constructive advice.

I have received your PM will definitely read it.

Thanks all


----------



## gazatteer (Jan 3, 2011)

Firstly, I apologise for going against all the advice that I have received in this forum.

Secondly, I have purchased my first lathe, MYFORD ML7. It cost me £210 + £60 (pickup). It includes self centering 3 jaw chuck, independent 4 jaw chuck, 2 face plates, steady and many other cutting tools. Also, I got a grinder and a vice included within the price.

*Total cost £270*


Why did I go against the HMEM member's advice? 
Firstly, I appreciate all the valuable advice that I received. 
Secondly, I have been searching for a lathe on ebay for over a month now. I have noticed that MYFORD ML7s have been selling for about £500 on average and I think I am yet to see a MYFORD ML7 lathe selling for less than £400. Even a MYFORD ML7 lathe in a really bad condition, being sold for spares or repairs, sold for £255+pickup costs http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140493869012&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

For this reason I thought I may as well buy it and even if I come to selling it then I won't make any loss.

The lathe is in working condition, seem OK to my novice eyes. The only thing is that the handle on the toolpost has snapped and it seems easy repair (I think).

Also, I have found a workshop place. A friend of mine owns a car garage and he has given me the permission to setup a lathe in his garage. Cool.

Next step, get/make a workbench.


----------



## fcheslop (Jan 3, 2011)

If you look on the myford website they have a free download file about checking over the ML7
Regards Frazer


----------



## Groomengineering (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice solid looking lathe gazatteer! I always thought an ML7 would be fun to play with, but they've gotten very dear on this side of the pond. The toolpost nut looks like a great first project, it's always satisfying to repair/upgrade your own tooling.

Oh, and enjoy your new lathe! Thm:

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## waynes world (Jan 4, 2011)

great deal on a great machine. if your happy with your new toy that's all that matters, well done congrats to you.

wayne


----------



## compspecial (Jan 4, 2011)

You got yourself a great deal there, gazeteer, ml7 s have a great reputation there still seems to be a great demand for them. But please be careful never to leave the chuck key in the chuck, they are a deadly missile if you forget and turn the lathe on!


----------



## tel (Jan 4, 2011)

You got yourself a great, GREAT deal there, gazeteer, my ML7 has served me well for 30+ years and I see no reason it won't keep going for another 30. Cost me $1000au way back then and had no chucks or motor. Gloat, my friend, gloat hard!


----------



## gazatteer (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks lads,

The previous owner told me to bolt it down on a stand/benchwork before switching it on so I have not yet switched it on. I am looking to get build a benchwork for the lathe as the original Myford stands for the ML7 cost too much (£350 on ebay and the lathe itself didn't cost me that).

I am looking to build my own stand for the ML7, probably entirely out of wood or steal or combination of both. I have googled for diy stand but not much information for diy lathe stands. A stand made out of just the wood may not be a good option because of humidty factor since the lathe is in a cold mechanic's garage. Probably, steal legs with wood top may be a good option but to be true I am not sure what to go with.

What are your opinion on making a diy stand for Myford ML7 lathe or any mini lathe?

Thanks


----------



## tel (Jan 4, 2011)

Won't matter much what you make a stand out of, as long as it is solid and strong, and the surface is flat and level. Originally mine was set up on an old chest of drawers, but has moved to a purpose built stand - 2 1/2" angle, pipe, heavy MDF covered with flat gal.


----------



## chbeyer (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey, nice machine, for a nice price ! Surely it had a hard life before but that should not matter to much. Before you turn it on you should also get the 'lubrication' plan for this type of myford, it looks like it was missing some oil for quite a while. Most likely some myford owner from this forum can help you out with that. For the stand, don't worry too much, a solid, straight bench, maybe with a sheet-metal trough will do it. 

In the near future you will probably miss a 'zeroable' graduated collar for the cross slide and some other stuff you can get at myford.com  

cheers
christoph


----------



## chbeyer (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,

just stumbled upon the manual for your machine: 

http://www.mediafire.com/?75gzmiyysdi

cheers
christoph


----------



## steamer (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Gazatter,

Well...good for you.  Have at it, I hope you learn a great deal and have a lot of fun with your new lathe!

Don't skimp on the materials for the bench.  Make the top nice and thick.

Post lot's of pictures here, and check out that Myford Web site. That was a good find there fcheslop.

Dave


----------



## Ken I (Jan 6, 2011)

Exacly like Tel's my lathe started out atop a chest of drawers - eventually replaced with a 40 sq. steel tube bench topped by two layers of 16mm MDF glued together - I didn't put on a galvanised iron top plate (good idea) but used epoxy sealers / coatings and its standing up just fine.

Ken


----------

